# How Do You Make A 'word' Point To The Url



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

As the title says. i.e. if you want to point to a URL, rather than copying the whole address you just say 'go HERE". any help will be apppreciated.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good question, i always copy the whole url, looks better to just insert the "here" into the sentence


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

- Just type the words you want to make as linky and select it
- copy the URL
- click the link button and paste the url


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree, it looks much neater having the word CLICK HERE instead of http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15400-how-do-you-make-a-word-point-to-the-url/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Erfan I knew it shouldn't be difficult, I just didn't know which button to push for here


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't forget people, at the bottom of each page is a HELP link.

This tells you how to do this and a LOT of other neat tricks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Don't forget people, at the bottom of each page is a HELP link.
> 
> This tells you how to do this and a LOT of other neat tricks.


Thanks for the link Hrawk, I never saw it until today, it answers all most all the questions about forum activities.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Don't forget people, at the bottom of each page is a HELP link.
> 
> This tells you how to do this and a LOT of other neat tricks.












Sadly, I almost never think to use the online HELP. One of my buds writes help screens and he has confirmed I am not unusual.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Just means the Hrawk is unusual. Puts me in the same boat as I use the online help also and the search feature. Does that make me from down under? Now if I would design a nice slingshot and then make it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I have no idea how to make a " blue word " as the link. i thought i knew how. fk it , ill just do as ive done . try again to remember next time .


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm experimenting with the here to see if it will work


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah it works, that is awesome I can do it now!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> I have no idea how to make a " blue word " as the link. i thought i knew how. fk it , ill just do as ive done . try again to remember next time .


i can make lots of BLUE words, since we have nice young people here i will keep it civil just like Imp.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> I'm experimenting with the here to see if it will work


i hate you right now.







 show off.  







im an idiot .  







why canz i blue word  







. oh well, rants over.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

try to just put the link in and then highlight the link and write the word that you want, hope that helps you.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i need to google. i have no idea what im doing .

ssf

no idea how to use the features on here, i have to put it in manually.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

well done


----------

